# Lindsey Vonn Files for Divorce



## x10003q (Nov 28, 2011)

Click


----------



## billski (Nov 28, 2011)

I feel sad for her, especially at the peak of her career.  It's selfish of me to say, but the swirl of emotions will probably shake her race day concentration.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 28, 2011)

billski said:


> the swirl of emotions will probably shake her race day concentration.



You're probably right.   But I've seen it go the other way too, where the person becomes uber-focused on their career, almost using it as a refuge against their personal problems.


----------



## Nick (Nov 28, 2011)

Wow I can't believe this thread went three posts without someone excited about the fact that she will be single.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Nov 28, 2011)

Nick said:


> Wow I can't believe this thread went three posts without someone excited about the fact that she will be single.



Awesome, she's available...oh wait... I'm not...damn.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 28, 2011)

Nick said:


> Wow I can't believe this thread went three posts without someone excited about the fact that she will be single.


Do you have her number? :razz:


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 28, 2011)

Nick said:


> Wow I can't believe this thread went three posts without someone excited about the fact that she will be single.



I already sent her an invite to go to the AZ summit with me!


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 28, 2011)

He is the one who filed. Was she the unfaithful one? Not that is the only reason people get divorced but...


----------



## billski (Nov 28, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I already sent her an invite to go to the AZ summit with me!



Now I understand why she went to the high school prom last month. 8)
You'd be better served inviting her to your senior banquet. 8)


----------



## drjeff (Nov 28, 2011)

Smellytele said:


> He is the one who filed. Was she the unfaithful one? Not that is the only reason people get divorced but...



Who knows.  But one possible strike aganst that theory, is that her soon to be ex husband was a former ski racer and World Cup Level coach himself and very often was traveling with her on the WC circuit. So it's not like it was she was in Europe from say January 1st to late March and he was back stateside (or hanging out just at LV's European "base camp" in Austria.

One of the other possible scenario's is that he is as I recall about 10yrs or so older than her, and since LV is and has been for many years essentially estranged from her father, that when she first started dating Thomas when she was about 20, that he was also filling somewhat of a father figure role as well as a husband for her, since growing up via the ski academy lifestyle and then being on the US Ski Team at an early age likely not just afforded LV many opportunities that most people don't get, but also deprived her of many that most adolescents/20 somethings do get.


----------



## snowmonster (Nov 28, 2011)

Will she go back to being known as Lindsey Kildow?


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 28, 2011)

I bet she keeps the Vonn name.That name is her meal ticket for other advertising income.

http://msn.foxsports.com/olympics/story/Lindsey-Vonn-to-end-marriage-after-four-years-112711


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 28, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Who knows.  But one possible strike aganst that theory, is that her soon to be ex husband was a former ski racer and World Cup Level coach himself and very often was traveling with her on the WC circuit. So it's not like it was she was in Europe from say January 1st to late March and he was back stateside (or hanging out just at LV's European "base camp" in Austria.
> 
> One of the other possible scenario's is that he is as I recall about 10yrs or so older than her, and since LV is and has been for many years essentially estranged from her father, that when she first started dating Thomas when she was about 20, that he was also filling somewhat of a father figure role as well as a husband for her, since growing up via the ski academy lifestyle and then being on the US Ski Team at an early age likely not just afforded LV many opportunities that most people don't get, but also deprived her of many that most adolescents/20 somethings do get.



Thats deep Doc......although that husband/father role kinda makes me sick uke:


----------



## Rambo (Nov 28, 2011)

Found this rumor somewhere on the net. Supposedly her husband got mad and destroyed all her ski boots and skis.

"This is true. I am a ski tuner up here in Aspen. We had the world cup here all weekend. The rumor mill was rabid about this. The two major things this article leaves out are the fact that her husband destroyed her boots this weekend before the races and the reason the divorce is happening is that Lindsey's has been Dating Tim Tebow for 3 or 4 months. So much for the religous guy honoring another man's marriage. All pretty sad. She claimed it was a bad back her withdrawing from the race yesterday. It was more likely No skis ready to race and no boots for her feet and no coach or tuner no, Ski Racing."

Tim Tebow - Lindsey Vonn - Brooklyn Decker at the ESPY awards in July


----------



## bigbog (Nov 28, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Who knows.  But one possible strike aganst that theory, is that her soon to be ex husband was a former ski racer and World Cup Level coach himself and very often was traveling with her on the WC circuit. So it's not like it was she was in Europe from say January 1st to late March and he was back stateside (or hanging out just at LV's European "base camp" in Austria.
> 
> One of the other possible scenario's is that he is as I recall about 10yrs or so older than her, and since LV is and has been for many years essentially estranged from her father, that when she first started dating Thomas when she was about 20, that he was also filling somewhat of a father figure role as well as a husband for her, since growing up via the ski academy lifestyle and then being on the US Ski Team at an early age likely not just afforded LV many opportunities that most people don't get, but also deprived her of many that most adolescents/20 somethings do get.


 


			
				allskiing said:
			
		

> ...that husband/father role kinda makes me sick


Somehow I don't think you're the only one that got that effect Dave...

Agreed...marrying a much young*er*, highly-successful ski-racer on the wc_circuit isn't a calling to bring out the father figure = :roll:.


----------



## MadPatSki (Nov 28, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> Will she go back to being known as Lindsey Kildow?



That is why I don't understand why wife often take their spouse's name. What are the odds that the marriage will end in divorce? Anyhow, that is an entire different discussion.

Not that I'm saying she won't switch back. Yeck we had one person at work do from maiden to married name (1st husband) to maiden to married (2nd husband).

To reply to snowmonster: Tina Turner. Her husband abused her and she still kept his last name. Oh yeah, her career.

Wonder is that 16yr old give her a phone call for a second date now.


----------



## Breeze (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey, don't be too hard  on the Kildow   family  history . There is a lot  of  grit  and determination behind  Lindsey's   success,  and  Lindsey's mom owns  a huge  share of  that true- grit  pie in her own  right. 

Lindsey didn't  get all her grit and  git-er-done  from her  Daddy or her husband.    Lindsey  was   6 years old   when  her  mom suffered a life threatening   and  debilitating medical emergency   during   delivery of the triplets, something  that  left  her Mom in a wheelchair for  months,  all the while caring  for  triplets.  

Lindsey  did not have  a magical childhood,  she is  the product of  < doing the best  we could>. 

Breeze


----------



## Abubob (Nov 28, 2011)

I don't want her - you can have her - she too fast - much too fast for me.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 28, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I already sent her an invite to go to the AZ summit with me!


Questionable....snowmonster's around.......but ya' have to admit = is still the biggest ongoing question:lol:

SNOWMONSTER:
Name = doing the hyphenated..would seem good, as some do.....*My $.01 guess though...is that it's gonna take some time & _maturing_ for her to appreciate the value of your bratwurst/sausages!


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 28, 2011)

She got married too young.  The cards were stacked against her.  How many marriages work out when someone gets married at 23 years old?


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 28, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> She got married too young.  The cards were stacked against her.  How many marriages work out when someone gets married at 23 years old?



my wife was 23 i was 24. married 22.5 years.  my wife's not a famous hot superstar skier tho.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 28, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> my wife was 23 i was 24. married 22.5 years.  my wife's not a famous hot superstar skier tho.



and you are very lucky.  No chance my wife and my marriage would've worked out had I gotten married at that age.  Well, if I got married at 24 she would've been 17.  :lol:


----------



## Nick (Nov 28, 2011)

I got married at 25, wife was 24. We were together for five years before that


----------



## catskills (Nov 28, 2011)

allskiing said:


> do you have her number? :razz:



( ski ) 867-5309


----------



## jerryg (Nov 28, 2011)

Thomas Vonn supposedly filed the divorce papers last week. It would seem rather odd that he was hanging out with her and her equipment after filing for divorce.



Rambo said:


> Found this rumor somewhere on the net. Supposedly her husband got mad and destroyed all her ski boots and skis.
> 
> "This is true. I am a ski tuner up here in Aspen. We had the world cup here all weekend. The rumor mill was rabid about this. The two major things this article leaves out are the fact that her husband destroyed her boots this weekend before the races and the reason the divorce is happening is that Lindsey's has been Dating Tim Tebow for 3 or 4 months. So much for the religous guy honoring another man's marriage. All pretty sad. She claimed it was a bad back her withdrawing from the race yesterday. It was more likely No skis ready to race and no boots for her feet and no coach or tuner no, Ski Racing."
> 
> Tim Tebow - Lindsey Vonn - Brooklyn Decker at the ESPY awards in July


----------



## Warp Daddy (Nov 28, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> my wife was 23 i was 24. married 22.5 years.  my wife's not a famous hot superstar skier tho.



I was 22 the Queen was 21 -- been married 46 years now -- BEST move i ever made


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 28, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> The cards were stacked against her.  How many marriages work out?


Fixed it for ya.

Age differences don't matter. Life experience differences do. Twenty fresh outta ski academy versus already rocked the tour circuit is quite different life experiences. But that isn't the end all and be all, sounds like it worked for them for quite some time.

I'm sure it is very difficult for any couple, married or otherwise, to work through the burden of fame and rock star lifestyles for either person involved. 

The article says that she will keep her married name. That certainly makes the most sense from a financial and marketing perspective.


----------



## snowmonster (Nov 28, 2011)

MadPatSki said:


> To reply to snowmonster: Tina Turner. Her husband abused her and she still kept his last name. Oh yeah, her career.


...And those legs! As much as Tina Turner is a great singer, everytime I think of her, I think of her as Auntie Entity from Mad Max Beyond Thunderdome.


bigbog said:


> Questionable....snowmonster's around.......but ya' have to admit = is still the biggest ongoing question:lol:
> 
> SNOWMONSTER:
> Name = doing the hyphenated..would seem good, as some do.....*My $.01 guess though...is that it's gonna take some time & _maturing_ for her to appreciate the value of your bratwurst/sausages!


Hmmm...Lindsey Vonn-Snowmonster does have a certain ring to it.  I'm still holding out for Julia Mancuso though. Perhaps, we should save her a spot at the AZ Summit.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 29, 2011)

I've a hard time swallowing that Tim Tebow and Lindsay Vonn rumor.   Reminds me of Guns & Roses beat up Skid Row or some similar nonsense rumor.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 29, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> ...And those legs! As much as Tina Turner is a great singer, everytime I think of her, I think of her as Auntie Entity from Mad Max Beyond Thunderdome...


One of the great flicks of all time!....



			
				snowmonster said:
			
		

> ...Hmmm...Lindsey Vonn-Snowmonster does have a certain ring to it.  I'm still holding out for Julia Mancuso though. Perhaps, we should save her a spot at the AZ Summit.


Now we get those two up here....and in addition coax Jenn Berg and Charlotte Moats away from the two-three foot deep fluff for a weekend of blissful pp!....HAHAHAHA.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 29, 2011)

Was it due to her abuse of the 16 yr old boy?


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 29, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Fixed it for ya.
> 
> Age differences don't matter. Life experience differences do. .



The statistics would suggest that age does matter.  50% of marriages end in divorce in the United States, but the vast majority of those divorces occur in people who got married for the 1st time before the age of 30.

Age	                        Women	Men
Under 20 years old	27.6%	11.7%
20 to 24 years old	36.6%	38.8%
25 to 29 years old	16.4%	22.3%
30 to 34 years old	8.5%	        11.6%
35 to 39 years old	5.1%  	6.5%


----------



## drjeff (Nov 29, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> I've a hard time swallowing that Tim Tebow and Lindsay Vonn rumor.   Reminds me of Guns & Roses beat up Skid Row or some similar nonsense rumor.



Tend to agree.  Her fame has lead to her meeting many a famous male celebrites that she's talked about on her FB page and Twitter.  Heck, in the last few months, she's mentioned that she really looked forward to meeting Justin Beiber uke: at some awards show (maybe the people's choice awards or some other similar one) and also Tom Brady when they were both at the Under Armor Headquarters in Maryland doing a photo shoot for UA's current winter ad campaign.

My guess is that we'll likely never know the real reason behind their divorce filing, and frankly nor do we have the right to know the real reason behind it, unless of course one or both of them feel like telling


----------



## Nick (Nov 29, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> The statistics would suggest that age does matter.  50% of marriages end in divorce in the United States, but the vast majority of those divorces occur in people who got married for the 1st time before the age of 30.
> 
> Age	                        Women	Men
> Under 20 years old	27.6%	11.7%
> ...



But that is only because age is generally correlated to maturity, right? 

IOW, the couples that end up staying together or getting split up probably have something in common?


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 29, 2011)

Nick said:


> But that is only because age is generally correlated to maturity, right?
> 
> IOW, the couples that end up staying together or getting split up probably have something in common?



I would say that's accurate.  I feel that many people aren't mature enough to enter into a lifelong commitment in their early to mid 20s.

When I used to be in the wedding business, we used to love seeing the young couples as there was a good shot they'd be a repeat customer down the road.  :lol:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Nov 29, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> The statistics would suggest that age does matter.  50% of marriages end in divorce in the United States, but the vast majority of those divorces occur in people who got married for the 1st time before the age of 30.
> 
> Age	                        Women	Men
> Under 20 years old	27.6%	*11.7%*
> ...



Interesting, although the men under 20 percentage doesnt seem to agree with the rest of the correlation.  The other thing that leaps off the page is that it would seem to approach mathematical difficulty for "50% of marriages ending in divorce" if the above figures really   held up.  I dont want to think about it, because it would make my head hurt, but I dont think you can get to 50% based on the above figures. 



drjeff said:


> *
> My guess is that we'll likely never know the real reason behind their divorce filing*, and frankly nor do we have the right to know the real reason behind it, unless of course one or both of them feel like telling



I'll take the other side of that coin!  This stuff always seems to come out (not that it's anyone's business).


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 29, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> Interesting, although the men under 20 percentage doesnt seem to agree with the rest of the correlation.  The other thing that leaps off the page is that it would seem to approach mathematical difficulty for "50% of marriages ending in divorce" if the above figures really   held up.  I dont want to think about it, because it would make my head hurt, but I dont think you can get to 50% based on the above figures.



you can't, but the data stops at age 39.  I assume the remaining percentages needed to get to the 50% total are for those people who got divorced, but hadn't married first until age 40 or older.  My uncle would fall in that category.  He got married for the 1st time at age 43, divorced at 49.

The low figure of 11.7% of men under 20 probably has to do with very few men get married so young.  Women tend to get married at a younger age then men do.

Overall the data suggests that those who put off getting married until after the age of 30 have a much greater chance of their marriage lasting than those who get married when they are young.  That is what I was saying when Linsey had the cards stacked against her.


----------



## ctenidae (Nov 29, 2011)

Nick said:


> Wow I can't believe this thread went three posts without someone excited about the fact that she will be single.



Only reason I clicked the link...

Well, that and hoping for pictures...


----------



## marcski (Nov 29, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> ...And those legs! As much as Tina Turner is a great singer, everytime I think of her, I think of her as Auntie Entity from Mad Max Beyond Thunderdome.
> Hmmm...Lindsey Vonn-Snowmonster does have a certain ring to it.  I'm still holding out for Julia Mancuso though. Perhaps, we should save her a spot at the AZ Summit.



Snowmonster:  You've got your competition in Aksel Lund Svindal.  He's pretty big, strong and super fast.


----------



## MadPatSki (Nov 29, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> Hmmm...Lindsey Vonn-Snowmonster does have a certain ring to it.



She might drop the Vonn and go to her initial name (Kildow) and simplify the names with her ass ociation with SM. 

So it could be Lindsey Kil-Monster!!!:beer::uzi::smash:


----------



## snowmonster (Nov 29, 2011)

bigbog said:


> One of the great flicks of all time!....
> 
> 
> Now we get those two up here....and in addition coax Jenn Berg and Charlotte Moats away from the two-three foot deep fluff for a weekend of blissful pp!....HAHAHAHA.


Let's send an invite to Ingrid Backstrom and call it the ultimate AZ summit!


marcski said:


> Snowmonster:  You've got your competition in Aksel Lund Svindal.  He's pretty big, strong and super fast.


Bring him on!=)


MadPatSki said:


> She might drop the Vonn and go to her initial name (Kildow) and simplify the names with her ass ociation with SM.
> 
> So it could be Lindsey Kil-Monster!!!:beer::uzi::smash:


Kil-Monster = I love it!


----------



## snoseek (Nov 29, 2011)

^^^^^ Even if you had them all you would still be checking the scenery constantly. 

I bet LV has a rockin ghetto booty!


----------



## AdironRider (Nov 29, 2011)

Who gives a crap why they are getting divorced. 

That Tebow rumor is pretty juicy though.


----------



## billski (Nov 29, 2011)

*Win a Ski Trip with Lindsey Vonn or Hannah Kearne*

This just in, 11/29/11:

Win a Ski Trip with Lindsey Vonn or Hannah Kearne

Bidding on the experience, valued at $10,000 is open now through December 7th, at www.charitybuzz.com/catalog_items/287902. The Tory Burch Foundation empowers women entrepreneurs through microfinance and mentoring, enabling them to start and grow their own businesses.

Ok dudes.  Have at it.  :roll:


----------



## jrmagic (Nov 30, 2011)

I better come up with a good fund raising idea quick


----------



## bvibert (Nov 30, 2011)

drjeff said:


> she's mentioned that she really looked forward to meeting Justin Beiber uke: at some awards show



She's going to be the next one to claim to be carrying Beiber's love child...


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 30, 2011)

bvibert said:


> She's going to be the next one to claim to be carrying Beiber's love child...



She would have killed him! He is such a wimp!


----------



## drjeff (Nov 30, 2011)

bvibert said:


> She's going to be the next one to claim to be carrying Beiber's love child...





andrec10 said:


> She would have killed him! He is such a wimp!



Exactly!  My guess is that LV would take out Beiber quicker and with more force than she attacks a slalom gate.  And if the world was lucky enough, that would be the end of Beiber!  :lol:


----------



## bigbog (Nov 30, 2011)

Still like the Vonn-Skimonster...has the ring..as in VonSkimonster...;-)


----------



## MadPatSki (Nov 30, 2011)

bigbog said:


> Still like the Vonn-Skimonster...has the ring..as in VonSkimonster...;-)



I still prefer a hybrid of her maiden name and Skimonster.

Lindsey Kil-Monster


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 1, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Exactly!  My guess is that LV would take out Beiber quicker and with more force than she attacks a slalom gate.  And if the world was lucky enough, that would be the end of Beiber!  :lol:


Unfortunately the world is not very lucky:uzi: :razz:


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 8, 2011)

Rambo said:


> Found this rumor somewhere on the net. Supposedly her husband got mad and destroyed all her ski boots and skis.
> 
> "This is true. I am a ski tuner up here in Aspen. We had the world cup here all weekend. The rumor mill was rabid about this. The two major things this article leaves out are the fact that her husband destroyed her boots this weekend before the races and the reason the divorce is happening is that Lindsey's has been Dating Tim Tebow for 3 or 4 months. So much for the religous guy honoring another man's marriage. All pretty sad. She claimed it was a bad back her withdrawing from the race yesterday. It was more likely No skis ready to race and no boots for her feet and no coach or tuner no, Ski Racing."
> 
> Tim Tebow - Lindsey Vonn - Brooklyn Decker at the ESPY awards in July



http://www.boston.com/sports/columnists/wilbur/2011/12/vonn_wins_tebow.html


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 8, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> http://www.boston.com/sports/columnists/wilbur/2011/12/vonn_wins_tebow.html



Yeah, I was watching that live yesterday and my jaw literally dropped when she did that.   Rumor = true.  Color me shocked.

This, of course, will be a topic covered during Sunday's Chicago @ Denver game. :roll:


----------



## Glenn (Dec 8, 2011)

I don't follow sports so I totally don't get the down on one knee thing. Someone help me here. :lol:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 8, 2011)

Glenn said:


> I don't follow sports so I totally don't get the down on one knee thing. Someone help me here. :lol:



What?!!?!?

You're the one person in America who hasnt been inundated with the Tim Tebow genuflecting thing over the last month or so?   I'm jealous*





*Just to clarify, I have zero problem with Tebow, but I'm sick of how the media is "covering" this


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 8, 2011)

Glenn said:


> I don't follow sports so I totally don't get the down on one knee thing. Someone help me here. :lol:




Tebow has dropped top a knee in prayer during Denver games the last several weeks now known as Tebowing.

I'm pretty surprised she did that!


----------



## Glenn (Dec 8, 2011)

No clue guys. I watch the Super Bowl for the commercials. :lol: Thanks for filling me in!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 8, 2011)

I like seeing Lindsey on her knees with a big smile.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 8, 2011)

Glenn said:


> No clue guys. I watch the Super Bowl for the commercials. :lol: Thanks for filling me in!



Let me put it in terms you can relate to Glenn.  The Te-bow is something that "Gordon" would do infront of a picture of Fred Pabst after "Gordon" just conquered the biggest PBR ever!  :lol:  :beer:

P.S. I'll fill you in on the rest of the details while either riding the BBE or consuming a cold beer at Mount Snow this weekend!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 8, 2011)

So is it Tim Tebow or his brother Robby that Lindsey is hanging out with?

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/olympics/story/2011-12-07/lindsey-vonn-tim-tebow/51718434/1


----------



## marcski (Dec 8, 2011)

SIKSKIER said:


> I like seeing Lindsey on her knees with a big smile.



Hey Now!!  ;-);-)


----------



## snowmonster (Dec 8, 2011)

SIKSKIER said:


> I like seeing Lindsey on her knees with a big smile.



^ Can't get the mental image off my mind. 

Must. Concentrate. On. Work.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 8, 2011)

Okay, I know that I AM biased here (as plainly evident in my numerous responses in the "who's hotter Lindsey Vonn of Julia Mancuso" thread  ), but to me atleast in this picture, Lindsey is way hotter than Brooklyn Dekker!  To me atleast, Brooklyn's chin is too angular and her forehead is too long.  Makes me almost feel a bit sorry for Andy Roddick  :lol:


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 8, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Okay, I know that I AM biased here (as plainly evident in my numerous responses in the "who's hotter Lindsey Vonn of Julia Mancuso" thread  ), but to me atleast in this picture, Lindsey is way hotter than Brooklyn Dekker!  To me atleast, Brooklyn's chin is too angular and her forehead is too long.  Makes me almost feel a bit sorry for Andy Roddick  :lol:



Definitely hotter than Dekker and I'm in the Mancuso camp


----------



## marcski (Dec 8, 2011)

Umm...While I'm the first to admit that a pretty woman in a skin tight suit sliding downhill at 70 mph is very arousing....You guys are out of your minds...take a better look at Brooklyn:


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 8, 2011)

Better picture of Dekker but what about this??








or this??


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 8, 2011)

Vonn's face + Dekker's body [/end debate]


----------



## marcski (Dec 8, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> Better picture of Dekker but what about this??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The second one is NOT Lindsey.


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 8, 2011)

I know.  Its Julia. Sorry to confuse you with pictures of other scantily clad women:razz:. :flame:


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 8, 2011)

I vote all of the above...:flag:


----------



## jaywbigred (Dec 8, 2011)

Those divorce statistics are silly and I don't place much stock in them. They are historical figures for marriages that might have begun, 10, 20, or 30 years ago or more, when there were different social norms, different race and gender relations, different socioeconomic conditions, etc... So I am not sure these stats hold much predictive value for people getting married today.  For example, I believe current trends are for people to get married later in life, later twenties, or into their thirties, so the divorce rate for current marriages 20 years from now might be much lower. Who knows.

Studying divorce stats is interesting though, I have heard theories about how those rates may have been effected by things like pharmaceutical birth control and changing life expectancies and it does make you wonder.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 8, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> I know.  Its Julia. Sorry to confuse you with pictures of other scantily clad women:razz:. :flame:



They have names? Who cares?


----------



## Glenn (Dec 9, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Let me put it in terms you can relate to Glenn.  The Te-bow is something that "Gordon" would do infront of a picture of Fred Pabst after "Gordon" just conquered the biggest PBR ever!  :lol:  :beer:
> 
> P.S. I'll fill you in on the rest of the details while either riding the BBE or consuming a cold beer at Mount Snow this weekend!



Now I get it! 

:lol:


----------



## SkiDork (Dec 9, 2011)

Look at those legs....  WOWZERS!


----------



## Mapnut (Dec 9, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> Look at those legs....  WOWZERS!
> 
> 
> 
> > Yeah, hairy, aren't they?


----------



## catskills (Dec 9, 2011)

Since when did women stop shaving and start dieing their leg hairs.  uke:   That is just not right.  How does she get all that leg hair into her ski boots?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 9, 2011)

jrmagic said:


>



This is not Julia either. I think it is just a standard Lange model. 

JM has a very distinctive chin.


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 9, 2011)

Ya know I thought she loked a little different. I was going to psot the picture you did but went for the standing one to show off more of her assets:-D


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 9, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> This is not Julia either. I think it is just a standard Lange model.
> 
> JM has a very distinctive chin.



It may be her just airbrushed -  I see a shadow of a cleft on her chin.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 9, 2011)

SkiDork said:


> Look at those legs....  WOWZERS!



Ehh, a little beefy/masculine.  Which plays a big part in why she can dominate the course.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 9, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> Vonn's face + Dekker's body [/end debate]



All of Vonn with Dekker's boobs.


----------



## Rambo (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## Rambo (Dec 13, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> I've a hard time swallowing that Tim Tebow and Lindsay Vonn rumor.   Reminds me of Guns & Roses beat up Skid Row or some similar nonsense rumor.



May be something there...
http://news.google.com/news/url?ct2...STANDARD&bvm=section&did=-6298587725224275591


----------



## SkiDork (Dec 13, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> Ehh, a little beefy/masculine.  Which plays a big part in why she can dominate the course.



I like it - she can certainly wrap them around my beck


----------



## SkiDork (Dec 13, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> This is not Julia either. I think it is just a standard Lange model.
> 
> JM has a very distinctive chin.



Its definitely her - same eyes


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 13, 2011)

Rambo said:


> May be something there...
> http://news.google.com/news/url?ct2...STANDARD&bvm=section&did=-6298587725224275591



Tebow, the Evangelical home wrecker.  :lol:


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 13, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> Tebow, the Evangelical home wrecker.  :lol:



Thou shall not covet thy neighbors wife...


----------



## marcski (Dec 13, 2011)

If she is truly with Tebow, it's just another reason I am in the Julia camp in the Lindsey vs. Julia thread.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 13, 2011)

marcski said:


> If she is truly with Tebow, it's just another reason I am in the Julia camp in the Lindsey vs. Julia thread.



How about Julia's sister Sara ...


----------



## marcski (Dec 13, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> How about Julia's sister Sara ...



Yeah, I saw her in a clip somewhere with Julia.  The Mancuso sisters.....Now there's a fantasy for you.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 13, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> How about Julia's sister Sara ...



She looks a lot better as a brunette.


----------



## legalskier (Dec 13, 2011)

snoseek said:


> I bet LV has a rockin ghetto booty!



An acquaintance of mine can confirm that. He's a professional sports photog who was in the start house behind her as the clock was counting down for her to start. He said it was quite a view.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 13, 2011)

legalskier said:


> An acquaintance of mine can confirm that. He's a professional sports photog who was in the start house behind her as the clock was counting down for her to start. He said it was quite a view.



My guess is that he had more than a few "impressive" views in the start house that day   A GS suit on a set of world cup level legs is quite an impressive sight in general!


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 13, 2011)

Smellytele said:


> She looks a lot better as a brunette.



she could dye her hair purple for all I care.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 13, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> she could dye her hair purple for all I care.



The picture where she is a blond makes her look trashy not sexy.


----------



## billski (Dec 13, 2011)

This thead is still alive after five pages? ::blink:  We need snow.   Real bad.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 13, 2011)

drjeff said:


> My guess is that he had more than a few "impressive" views in the start house that day   A GS suit on a set of world cup level legs is quite an impressive sight in general!



I've had the opportunity to hold the starting blocks of some top end female sprinters (i.e. sponsored by footwear companies). Very impressive :-o and on some levels scarey at the same time :blink:.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 13, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> she could dye her hair purple for all I care.



What hair?


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 13, 2011)

bvibert said:


> What hair?



I am going with she only has hair in one location...


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 13, 2011)

drjeff said:


> My guess is that he had more than a few "impressive" views in the start house that day   A GS suit on a set of world cup level legs is quite an impressive sight in general!



Usually but it can get to be a little much. can anyone say Anja Pearson?:-o


----------



## kickstand (Dec 13, 2011)

legalskier said:


> An acquaintance of mine can confirm that. He's a professional sports photog who was in the start house behind her as the clock was counting down for her to start. He said it was quite a view.



My friend's brother is a coach on the women's US Ski Team - I've seen similar photos on his Facebook page from the start house on race days.  Quite the sight to behold......


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 13, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> Usually but it can get to be a little much. can anyone say Anja Pearson?:-o



Her ass just keeps on going through her hips to her knees.
.
.
.


Page 4 needs more Lindsey:


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 24, 2011)

http://www.yardbarker.com/nfl/artic..._but_isnt_opposed_to_dating_him_video/8916133


----------



## marcski (Jan 13, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> Tebow, the Evangelical home wrecker.  :lol:





marcski said:


> If she is truly with Tebow, it's just another reason I am in the Julia camp in the Lindsey vs. Julia thread.




http://www.thepostgame.com/blog/dish/201201/tim-tebow-admits-bad-habit


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Bacon (Jan 15, 2012)

Really? Theirs 11 pages of you losers debating this girl's divorce? Geta grip!


----------



## marcski (Jan 15, 2012)

Bacon said:


> Really? Theirs 11 pages of you losers debating this girl's divorce? Geta grip!



I think the only thing being "debated" is who is hotter Lindsey or Julia....what would you rather be gripping?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 15, 2012)

Bacon said:


> Really? Theirs 11 pages of you losers debating this girl's divorce? Geta grip!



*There's

And you took the time to post here. Welcome aboard loser.


----------



## Nick (Jan 15, 2012)

Bacon said:


> Really? Theirs 11 pages of you losers debating this girl's divorce? Geta grip!



There's always the "Bacon" thread for ya

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edd (Jan 15, 2012)

deadheadskier said:


> http://www.yardbarker.com/nfl/artic..._but_isnt_opposed_to_dating_him_video/8916133



Interviewer is a tool.


----------



## witch hobble (Jan 15, 2012)

Edd said:


> Interviewer is a tool.



"you need to get boot that fit right, (loser)." then she winksand nods.  That is how I heard and saw it.  

She could give gear advice on this board.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 18, 2012)

_The Olympic gold medalist Lindsey Vonn said she *paid** $1.7 million in back taxes*._
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/04/17/sports/olympics/vonn-pays-back-taxes.html

....after the I.R.S. filed a tax lien against her & her ex.


----------



## billski (Apr 18, 2012)

Yeah, well she's a skier not a bean counter.  Send the bill to Red Bull  :dunce:


----------



## legalskier (Apr 18, 2012)

billski said:


> Yeah, well she's a skier not a bean counter.  Send the bill to Red Bull  :dunce:



I bet Willie wishes he could have done that-






...not to mention Ja Rule-

*Ja Rule gets 28-month prison sentence on federal tax charges*
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/gossip/2011/07/ja-rule-prison-tax-evasion.html


----------



## tomcruise (Jun 1, 2012)

Why they are getting divorced ?
ITs a very sad news !
someone had reason behind this ? 
And we should respect the needs of privacy of their matter !


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 1, 2012)

tomcruise said:


> Why they are getting divorced ?
> ITs a very sad news !
> someone had reason behind this ?
> And we should respect the needs of privacy of their matter !



Its all my fault, I was cheating on her lol.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jun 1, 2012)

tomcruise said:


> Why they are getting divorced ?
> ITs a very sad news !
> someone had reason behind this ?
> And we should respect the needs of privacy of their matter !



Why don't you worry about Katie Holmes little man.


----------

